# Resonancia de Filtros Cerámicos



## Atronico (Sep 26, 2017)

Pensando en la construcción de un Receptor de Onda Corta quise hacer uso de unos filtros cerámicos cuya denominación es *SFU 455B*. Para verificar el ancho de banda de estos elementos utilicé un Generador de RF. un Voltímetro de RF y un Frecuencímetro digital. 

SORPRESA !! Según indicaciones encontradas en la red estos filtros resuenan en 455 KHz y ninguno de los 12 filtros que probé resuenan en esa frecuencia... La mayoría resonaron en 459 Kc/s o 461Kc/s. (4 a 6 Kc/s de diferencia !!).

Pensando en que el método de medición empleado estaba errado experimenté con un filtro mecánico Collins de 455KHz y varios cristales cuyas frecuencias asignadas en sus encapsulados coincidían plenamente con mis mediciones ( o sea que el método usado fue el correcto, creo).

¿ Alguien tiene experiencia con este tipo de filtros ?

¿ Tengo que suponer que la calidad  de estos filtros es mala o hay algo que no entiendo o hago bien ?

Use un Generador de RF cuya frecuencia es visualizada por un Frecuencímetro digital, luego el filtro cerámico conectado en serie, pin central a masa y  el otro extremo a una sonda de RF y un Voltímetro (FetVOM Alta Impedancia). 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 27, 2017)

Hola Atronico, me parece que no lo dices mal, sino que tenemos jerga técnica diferente en nuestros países, en el mío el 455B es un resonador, no lo llamamos filtro, y recuerdo que de un resonador a otro por lo general tenían una pequeña diferencia de resonancia, así que seguro estás haciendo bien las mediciones, por lo general se usaban en los mandos a distancia de los tv antiguos de trc, hoy por hoy y desde hace años ya no encuentro ningún equipo que los traiga....saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Pensando en la construcción de un Receptor de Onda Corta quise hacer uso de unos filtros cerámicos cuya denominación es *SFU 455B*. Para verificar el ancho de banda de estos elementos utilicé un Generador de RF. un Voltímetro de RF y un Frecuencímetro digital.
> 
> SORPRESA !! Según indicaciones encontradas en la red estos filtros resuenan en 455 KHz y ninguno de los 12 filtros que probé resuenan en esa frecuencia... La mayoría resonaron en 459 Kc/s o 461Kc/s. (4 a 6 Kc/s de diferencia !!).
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don Atronico debes enpleyar lo circuito de testes sugerido por lo proprio fabricante del filtro que hay en la hoja de datos técnicos (datasheet).
Tienes que armar un sensillo circuito de adaptación de inpedancias generalmente basado en resistores de modo adaptar la inpedancia de salida de tu generador que seguramente debe sener de 50Ohmios para la inpedancia optima del filtro que generalmente es mucho mas  alta!.
Cualquer filtro que sea ese obrigatoriamente tiene que sener debidamente terminado en la inpedancia de diseño del fabricante senon ese seguramente NO atiende las caracteristicas previamente aclaradas.
Por coincidencia voy en mi proxima vacaciones medir un filtro Murata "CFS455E" que regale a un conpañero de Foro para ese poner en su receptor de ondas curtas en la  banda de Radioaficcionados(7Mhz) y despues subo aca (Foro) los resultados obtenidos.
Debemos recordar que lo fabricante aclara una possible dispersión en la frequenzia central de hasta mas o menos 2KHz.
!Suerte en las futuras medidas!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke (Sep 27, 2017)

Como dijo el amigo Daniel, debes consultar la hoja de datos, pues la impedancia de carga desplaza la respuesta del filtro en frecuencia, y en estos filtros es relativamente alta. Adicionalmente, hay una dispersión dentro de un mismo producto, pero en su aplicación normal no tiene importancia, pues la FI se ajusta para cada receptor de AM a máxima respuesta. Saludos.


----------



## Atronico (Sep 27, 2017)

Gracias por sus respuestas que han sido de gran valor para resolver mis dudas.

Olvidar descargar la hoja de datos del filtro SFU455B ha sido el primer gran "detalle" que he dejado escapar 

Luego de descargar los datos  me he encontrado con que la frecuencia de resonancia a 22 grados celcius y con 65% de humedad es de 462 +- 2KHz !!!! 

De acuerdo a mediciones efectuadas esta mañana  (antes de descargar la hoja de datos y leer sus post) encontré que el ancho de banda promedio de estos filtros es de 11KHz +- 3KHz a -3dB. El fabricante dice " 10 +- 3KHz..."  

Probaré luego conectando dos o tres Filtros cerámicos en serie para ver los resultados (ancho de banda)

Daniel Lopes: Gracias por la información de los filtros cerámicos Murata . 

¿ Creen ustedes que con un par de FI de 455 Kc/s de color amarillo y conectadas en paralelo y capacitivamente entre ellas puedo obtener 6 Kc/s de ancho de banda ? ¿Alguien tiene algunas ideas respecto al desarrollo de filtros pasabanda y que no sea haciendo regenerar la etapa de amplificación ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 27, 2017)

Estuve estudiando detenidamente la hoja de datos técnicos dese fabricante Chino y NO acuerdo con lo circuito proposto de testes de performance.
Para mi ese fue dibujado equivocadamente.
Jo personalmente poneria una carga de 50 Ohmios en la salida del generador de RF  de modo a cargar correctamente ese equipo,despues  un resistor de 3KOhmios entre lo Vivo del generador y la entrada del filtro a sener testeado y finalmente cargaria la salida del filtro con un resistor de 3KOhmios  y en paralelo a ese resistor lo voltimetro de alta inpedancia.
Cuanto a diseño de filtros de FI te recomendo veer ese link aca: https://www.google.com.br/search?bi.....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..0.1.101....0.c6ezTL6W4TY y ese otro aca: https://www.google.com.br/search?tb...XCH5AKHdH0A5gQvwUIIygA&biw=1680&bih=889&dpr=1
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 27, 2017)

Estos resonadores se han utilizado tambien en FI, tanto en equipos de radio como en la tira de FI de televisores


----------



## Atronico (Sep 27, 2017)

Efectivamente Pandacba, existen filtros cerámicos de diferentes frecuencias. Los de la foto son de 10.7MHz. También son comunes los de 4.5MHz. Saludos.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Para mi ese fue dibujado equivocadamente.
> Jo personalmente poneria una carga de 50 Ohmios en la salida del generador de RF  de modo a cargar correctamente ese equipo,despues  un resistor de 3KOhmios entre lo Vivo del generador y la entrada del filtro a sener testeado y finalmente cargaria la salida del filtro con un resistor de 3KOhmios  y en paralelo a ese resistor lo voltimetro de alta inpedancia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Efectivamente Pandacba, existen filtros cerámicos de diferentes frecuencias. Los de la foto son de 10.7MHz. También son comunes los de 4.5MHz. Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!Ezactamente lo que aclare!
Lo circuito "A" es lo mas correcto una ves que la sonda de alta inpedancia teoricamente no debes cargar lo resistor de 3KOhmios cuando en paralelo.
Cuanto a lo circuito "B" ese no es una buena onda porque hay un dibisor resistivo conposto por lo resistor série 3K Ohmios y lo resistor de 50R y desafortunadamente ese dibisor resistivo agrega  una fortisima atenuación en lo sinal a sener medido lo que  NO es deseado porque eso dificulta mucho  la medida con sinales bajos.
Lo circuito "B" serias lo caso de cuando lo instrumento de medidas tenga una inpedancia caracteristica de entrada igual a 50R y ese es mi caso , mi Analizador de Espectros tiene inpedancia caracteristica de entrada de 50R y su Traking Generator tanbien.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke (Sep 28, 2017)

La atenuación indicada por el amigo Daniel se puede tener en cuenta de la siguiente manera: como es un divisor resistivo que tiene una relación de 3000/50= 6 veces introducirá una atenuación en potencia que es el cuadrado de esa relación es decir 36 veces. Traducido a dB es 15.5dB, por lo que usando el analizador se puede corregir el valor medido.
En cuanto a conectar filtros en serie, se suele hacer mediante un capacitor en común entre ambos filtros para controlar el grado de acoplamiento. Se coloca un variable y se  aumenta la capacidad hasta que la salida en vez  de aumentar comienza a disminuir. Así se logra el acoplamiento critico y se puede reemplazar por uno fijo del mismo valor. Suerte en el emprendimiento que requiere medir punto a punto si no se tiene la suerte del amigo Daniel con su analizador. Saludos.


----------



## Atronico (Sep 28, 2017)

Smoke: "Suerte en el emprendimiento que requiere medir punto a punto si no se tiene la suerte del amigo Daniel con su analizador".  Gracias Smoke por tus buenos deseos. 

Eso es exactamente lo que he tenido que hacer: medir punto a punto para obtener en un papel milimetrado la curva de los filtros en cuestión. Por la tarde haré lo mismo con un par de FI de 455 Kc/s conectadas en paralelo  y acopladas con ese condensador variable que tu indicas para obtener el punto critico de acoplamiento.
Ahora estoy midiendo los resultados con dos y tres filtros cerámicos en serie 

No tengo un analizador de espectro (felicitaciones Daniel Lopes !!) pero he construido un "analizador de los pobres" ( un Wobulador) el cual funciona en tres rangos: 10.7MHz, 7.1MHz, y 4MHz. 

Un detalle: 3000/50 = 60 y el cuadrado de 60 es 3600... pero entendí el fondo de tu apreciación.  Muchas Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 28, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Smoke: "Suerte en el emprendimiento que requiere medir punto a punto si no se tiene la suerte del amigo Daniel con su analizador".  Gracias Smoke por tus buenos deseos.
> 
> Eso es exactamente lo que he tenido que hacer: medir punto a punto para obtener en un papel milimetrado la curva de los filtros en cuestión. Por la tarde haré lo mismo con un par de FI de 455 Kc/s conectadas en paralelo  y acopladas con ese condensador variable que tu indicas para obtener el punto critico de acoplamiento.
> Ahora estoy midiendo los resultados con dos y tres filtros cerámicos en serie
> ...



 En realidad la atenuación introduzida por lo adaptador de inpedancias es de aproximadamente -35,5dB o sea 3600 veses menor  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Efectivamente Pandacba, existen filtros cerámicos de diferentes frecuencias. Los de la foto son de 10.7MHz. También son comunes los de 4.5MHz. Saludos.


Tal cual puse esos solo a modo de ejemplo porque son de los más comunes, los hay para AM 455Khz, los hay par el sistema de fi de audio PAL que difiere  por ejemplo del utilizado en España, hay una amplia variedad según el uso, y eso que no mencione que vienen de dos y tres terminales


----------



## smoke (Sep 28, 2017)

Atronico y Daniel Lopez, efectivamente la relación es 60 veces, pero mas allá del valor quise resaltar que se puede restar y no constituye por lo tanto un error, como el que yo cometí. saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 30, 2017)

Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca las  fotos de como fue las medidas de un filtro ceramico Murata tipo "CFS455E" que regale a lo conpañero de Foro  Don ESTEBAN555.
En la premera foto pudemos mirar la performance de atenuación  en banda ancha.
En la segunda foto pudemos mirar la performance de atenuación en banda angosta.
En la tercera foto pudemos mirar los resistores de adaptación de inpedancias entre lo filtro y lo equipo de medidas.
En la cuarta foto pudemos mirar la matricula del filtro.  
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ESTEBAN555 (Oct 1, 2017)

Gracias Daniel ! por el anàlisis...siempre es un placer ver estas cosas   

veo que ese filtro segun su anàlisis tiene un ancho de 4khz y un poquito màs...exelente para BLU y quizàs para am tambièn (habrìa que probar el audio porque en am creo son 5khz).

 quiero tener un analizador de espectro...es genial ! se puede ver muy bien la respuesta.

ese filtro parece muy bueno...la curva es pronunciada. Serìa interesante que un dìa analize los filtros "baratos" como el que yo puse en mi equipo y acà estàn hablando...los tìpicos Filtros ceràmicos amarillos que llevan todas las radios AM comerciales de broadcasting tipo SFU455, seguro deben ser mas "anchos"

en cuanto a la pregunta inicial de este post sobre el ancho de banda, lo que puede ayudar tambièn si no tenès problema de lugar, es conseguir las bobinas de FI antiguas de 455khz tienen un Q (factor de calidad) mejor ya que son mas grandes...cada "tacho" de esos mide como 2cm de alto.esas bobinas seguro te permiten un paso de banda mas angosto

los filtros como el que indica Daniel son muy buenos, tanto como los Collins. Tranceptores "modernos" como Icom, los llevan dentro


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 1, 2017)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> Gracias Daniel ! por el anàlisis...siempre es un placer ver estas cosas
> 
> veo que ese filtro segun su anàlisis tiene un ancho de 4khz y un poquito màs...exelente para BLU y quizàs para am tambièn (habrìa que probar el audio porque en am creo son 5khz).
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , caro Don ESTEBAN555 ese filtro que te regale en realidad tiene una banda pasante utíl (puntos de -3dB) de mas y menos 9Khz y una atenuación de mas de 50dB para un afastamento de mas y menos 13,5Khz en adelante , eso todo referenziado a la frequenzia central (455,00Khz).
Te recomendo altamente leer detenidamente la hoja de datos técnicos del fabricante cuanto a ese tipo de filtro (CFS455E).
Cuanto a lo analizador de espectros ese desafortunadamente tiene su precio bien saladito , jo pague lo equivalente a 3285,00$ Triumps Dólars y ese NO es nuevo y si de segunda mano!.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke (Oct 2, 2017)

Daniel es un 8594? Flor de fierro!! Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 2, 2017)

smoke dijo:


> Daniel es un 8594? Flor de fierro!! Saludos.


Si , correto es un HP8594E con traking generator inbutido (opición n° 010)   
Antiguamente jo tenia un conjunto :  HP141T(display) + HP8554(RF Section hasta 1,2Ghz) + HP8552B(FI Section) + HP8444 (Traking generator hasta 1.2Ghz). 
Ese ya jubilado por dos veses  mas plata $$$  fue canbiado por lo HP8594E de segunda mano.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## radium98 (Oct 3, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/filtros-ceramicos-ceramic-filters-154015/


----------



## Atronico (Oct 7, 2017)

He regresado esta semana con algunas "Novedades".
Cuando escribo entre comillas quiero decir que esto no es nada nuevo y solo lo es para mi desde el sentido de querer aprender y construir un circuito de la mejor manera. 

Esta semana probé un juego de FI de 455Kc/s marca MITSUMI recicladas de un viejo receptor. 
Intenté determinar el ancho de banda (sin analizador de espectro) con mi Generador de RF, un frecuencimetro digital y un FetVOM con su respectiva sonda de RF. 
Registré cuidadosamente la tensión en el punto de máxima resonancia (con una FI de color amarillo) y luego desplacé la frecuencia del generador hacia arriba hasta obtener una lectura de voltaje de  -3dB , lo que significaba una disminución porcentual de .707 Volt.
Repetí la misma operación variando la señal de RF hacia abajo del punto de resonancia.

Para resolver la pregunta sobre el ancho de banda de estos circuitos LC he usado las siguientes formulas:

Q = Fr / Fu - FL
PB = Fr / Q

donde:

Fr = Frecuencia de Resonancia
FL = Frecuencia Inferior a -3dB
Fu = Frecuencia Superior a -3dB
Q = Factor de calidad (mientras más alto el valor más aguda es la selectividad o ancho de banda pasante de la FI)
BP= Banda Pasante ( o ancho de banda a -3dB de la FI)

Resultados: Obtuve un Q de 23,5 y el ancho de banda (BP) a -3dB fue de 20 Kilociclos 

Estos resultados fueron obtenidos con una señal de salida de 10mV  desde el generador sobre 50 Ohm,     a una impedancia reflejada del lado del circuito resonante de 3300 Ohms. 

Esta misma prueba la he realizado con los Filtros Cerámicos SFU455B y los resultados fueron: 

Q= 37,9
BP= 12 Kc/s


Gracias a todos por sus indicaciones y colaboraciones !!


----------



## smoke (Oct 9, 2017)

Hola Atronico, el valor que has obtenido tiene un problema, y es que el Q obtenido corresponde a la combinación de la resistencia del generador (3300) y la propia de la bobina que es la que queremos medir.
El resultado es una resistencia menor, ya que están en paralelo. Conociendo el valor de la bobina se podría calcular, pero generalmente estas FI tienen un condensador interno de unos 500pF aprox. por lo que no se pueden medir directamente sin desarmarlas y desconectar el condensador.
Un comentario respecto al color del núcleo, solo indica la relación de transformación de la FI. Según la relación, es valor de carga de la siguiente etapa (sea la base o el detector), que es equivalente a una R en paralelo con el sintonizado de la FI, y con las perdidas de la bobina, determinan el Q de esa etapa. 
Una opción para medir mas aproximadamente es aumentar la R del generador de modo que su efecto sea despreciable, pero hace falta un generador con una salida de tensión alta. Saludos y suerte con las mediciones.


----------



## Atronico (Oct 9, 2017)

"Hola Atronico, el valor que has obtenido tiene un problema, y es que el Q obtenido corresponde a la combinación de la resistencia del generador (3300) y la propia de la bobina que es la que queremos medir.
El resultado es una resistencia menor, ya que están en paralelo". 

RESPUESTA: El generador está "cargado" con una resistencia de 50 Ohm. Esta salida entra del lado de baja impedancia de la FI. El lado resonante (primario) es el lado que tiene el condensador y en paralelo he dispuesto la resistencia de 3K3, de manera de cargar el circuito aproximadamente al valor de carga del transistor.

" El resultado es una resistencia menor, ya que están en paralelo"...

RESPUESTA: En paralelo con el generador está el lado de *baja impedancia de la FI* (secundario) y en paralelo con el circuito resonante LC está la R de 3K3 y el FetVOM (10 Megom de entrada). 

"...respecto al color del núcleo, solo indica la relación de transformación de la FI. Según la relación, es valor de carga de la siguiente etapa (sea la base o el detector), que es equivalente a una R en paralelo con el sintonizado de la FI, y con las perdidas de la bobina, determinan el Q de esa etapa. 

RESPUESTA: Este dato es importante y te pido más detalles al respecto. ¿ Cual es el orden, respecto del color  de estas Frecuencias Intermedias comenzando por la etapa conversora (o mezcladora), la amplificadora de FI y la etapa detectora ?

Mi generador tiene una salida fija a 50 Ohm y otra variable hasta 1K en la salida ( y a modo de carga).

Estoy atento a tus comentarios. Muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2017)

Hola a todos , la bobina color amarilla es la que acopla lo paso mesclador a lo premero paso amplificador de FI , la bobina color blanca es la que acopla lo premero paso de FI al segundo paso amplificador de FI.
La bobina negra es la que acopla lo segundo paso amplificador de FI a lo paso detector (diodo).
La relación de inpedancias no se cual es en cada bobina , pero eso puede sener determinado con un generador de RF y un osciloscopio , donde la relación de inpedancias es lo cuadrado de la relación de tensión.
En lo devanado primario de los transformadores de FI hay una toma que permite conectar lo Colector del transistor del paso a sener acoplado de modo a ese no cargar demasidado ese devanado por la baja inpedancia del colector.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## smoke (Oct 10, 2017)

Hola Atronico, el orden de las FI es que indico el amigo Daniel, y algunos detalles mas los puedes encontrar en esta página:
http://www.siste.com.ar/radioaficionados.htm

Una aclaración respecto al Q que no hice es que hay dos tipos, el Q del inductor propiamente dicho, y el Q "cargado" que es como el caso de tu medición.
El Q del inductor se busca que sea el mas alto posible, para no perder señal, mientras que el Q cargado se fija según el ancho de banda deseado, variando la R en paralelo, generalmente mediante derivaciones  u otros bobinados. 
En el caso de tu medición, habría que verificar los 50 ohms del generador a cuantos ohms en el secundario equivalen, lo que se puede determinar con el cuadrado de la relación de vueltas.
Esta se suma en paralelo con los 3300 y ademas con la resistencia de perdidas propia de la bobina, dando el valor de Q medido.
Cuando hay varias etapas, cada etapa tiene un ancho de banda ligeramente superior, de modo que el conjunto tenga el ancho de banda que se busca.
Suerte con las mediciones y el proyecto. Saludos.


----------



## Atronico (Oct 12, 2017)

Muchas gracias por las indicaciones 

La Radio Frecuencia es un virus altamente invasivo y adictivo... entra en la sangre y no sale más


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2017)

Atronico dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las indicaciones
> 
> La Radio Frecuencia es un virus altamente invasivo y adictivo... entra en la sangre y no sale más


!Ezactamente una ves inoculado con lo Virus Radiofrequencie cocus aguda  y estas perdido!.    
Es un vicio peor que : cigarrillos , alcoól , mujeres ,juegos , jajajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Atronico (Oct 12, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ezactamente una ves inoculado con lo Virus Radiofrequencie cocus aguda  y estas perdido!.
> Es un vicio peor que : cigarrillos , alcoól , mujeres ,juegos , jajajajajajajaja.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




*El faraon Keops lo sabía muy bien...*


----------



## smoke (Oct 13, 2017)

Entre el virus de la RF  los vicios, y las mujeres, como dijo el amigo Daniel, comparte con las mujeres que no siempre se obtiene lo que uno desea, aunque en teoría uno haga todo bien...
Espero que Atronico tenga mejor suerte con sus proyectos. Saludos,


----------



## Atronico (Oct 13, 2017)

Me han arrancado más de una  con sus comentarios 

Es maravilloso leer,estudiar, proyectar, ensamblar un experimento en nuestra mesa de trabajo, bajo la luz de nuestra lampara, escuchando música o el sonido de la onda corta, con libros a la mano, una buena cerveza, un mate, o un café... sería más allá de todo gran placer hacerlo en compañía de una mujer... pero dejemos eso... ni los dioses del olimpo tuvieron tanta suerte...  

Saludos !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 13, 2017)

ESTEBAN555 dijo:


> Serìa interesante que un dìa analize los filtros "baratos" como el que yo puse en mi equipo y acà estàn hablando...los tìpicos Filtros ceràmicos amarillos que llevan todas las radios AM comerciales de broadcasting tipo SFU455, seguro deben ser mas "anchos"


Voi hacer lo que me pides en mi proxima vacacione y subo aca los resultados obtenidos !.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

